# Immodium



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Just wondering if your body can get so used to immodium that it will not work anymore. Has this happened to anyone. Usually just one will work for me. Want to know if this will change? Also, does it cause cramps with anyone?


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi there, I take Immodium (usually 2) when I have some sort of "event" to go to, sometimes after D has already started and sometimes as a precautionary and anxiety-reducing measure.I do find that it often causes bloating and stomach cramps (happening right now as I took two this morning as I had a gynae appointment!) - the cramps are usually quite high up and pretty constant and annoying. Does anyone else get this? I changed to immodium plus as that has something in it that reduces cramps and bloating - it works, but the side-effects of that are even worse really as they completely wipe me out making me incredibly tired and spaced out, which is not much fun if it's a social event. I was wondering if anyone else gets this? I'd take immodium every day if it weren't for these side-effects. Has anyone got any suggestions for anything I could take with the normal immodium which would help prevent the bloating/cramping?Thanks!!!GoLightly xx


----------

